# Anyone have a BV-20C combined lathe/mill?



## Ryan (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a BV-20C. It is a 200mm swing, belt drive. It has a 300watt MT2 mill attached (I have problems with the mill so we detached it from the lathe).

 I'm wondering if anyone has added a  quick change tool post, 125mm (5") chuck  or a milling attachment to theirs?


----------

